# Baby Seat



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry tried a search 

I'm looking to buy a baby seat 12month onwards for my R35

Any recommendations?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Try this one

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123964-anyone-got-kid-seat-fit-r35.html?highlight=child+seats+in+R35


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117332-baby-car-seat-pram.html


.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/117332-baby-car-seat-pram.html
> 
> 
> .


He aint gonna squeeze a 12 month old in that !

I have a Maxi-cosi forward facing one in mine and when they go to the next size up anything will fit.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Later pages


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks all sorted now :clap:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Later pages


Yeah, sorry! The Priori is the one I have as well.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Our first is due in April...missus has already started campaign to get rid of the GTR...I said baby seat will go in no problem...she says far to dangerous as a three door and too noisy!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Our first is due in April...missus has already started campaign to get rid of the GTR...I said baby seat will go in no problem...she says far to dangerous as a three door and too noisy!


sell her the benefits

- it's warm in the back
- rhythmic hum of y-pipe reassures baby ( plus you can't hear it whining over the din)
- baby close to front seats therefore leaning round from the front to re-assure is easy
- boot for warming baby milk

perfect family car:bowdown1:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> sell her the benefits
> 
> - it's warm in the back
> - rhythmic hum of y-pipe reassures baby ( plus you can't hear it whining over the din)
> ...


Good points...I will put them to her...I was thinking I may keep her happy by selling it now and then without telling her order a new one and when she is over the moon with the baby I collect the new GTR!


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I had to buy the missus a bus to ferry the family around in (Ford Galaxy) in this case, that way the GTR is Daddies car!

although to be fair, it hasnt stopped her giving me grief on a daily basis.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

JoZeff said:


> , it hasn't stopped her giving me grief on a daily basis.


the trick is to be close to the truth about how much you spend on it


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Have u seen the recaro baby seats??? 

I'll post some pic up later for you or mms them to u. 
There really good


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> the trick is to be close to the truth about how much you spend on it


Ain't that the truth...I told her my Cobb and Enkei's a far lower price than I paid!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Will this fit in a GTR using a rear seat belt 

Britax King Plus Car Seat 

Buy your Britax King Plus Car Seat - Olivia - Red/Black reviews from Kiddicare 9 Months to 4 Years | Online baby shop | Nursery Equipment


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

I recently got a Recaro your sport in matching red and black.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Had the same one for a year. Very impressed.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got the britax evolva - fits no probs and should do until he's out of car seats.


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Its got to be a Maxi Cosi - either Tobi or Priori SPS or Priori XP. Plus the GTR has go isofix points so you could go for a Priorifix. The fact I work for Maxi Cosi has nothing to do with my opinion!!


----------



## houlbt (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't work for Maxi-Cosi but I think their quality is tough to beat.


----------

